# RESOLVED: Female Holland Lop Needs Home



## Kathy (Apr 27, 2007)

I was on Craigslist (horrible, I know - I shouldnever go on there) anda girlwas giving away thissweetrabbit for free. She found her outside and took about 5minutes to catch her and then tookher home. I answered her adbecause of the fear that some horrible person would come along, takethe free bunny, and neglect her out of ignorance.

I have NO idea how old she is and she is not fixed, obviously. In fact,the girl told me that a few days after she brought her in from theoutside, she gave birth to 3 kits and they were all dead. She'sdefinitely a female.

Surprisingly, she is VERY affectionate and gentle. She tolerates beingheld without a struggle at all. I was told that she also likes to fallasleep in arms.

Anyway, I will have pics up in a little while. There is no "adoptionfee" for her, I just want her to go to a loving forever home where thenew owners will have her spayed as soon as they can.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 28, 2007)

Also, the girl I got her from didn't provide alitter box for her but she has one here with me and has been using itreligiously ever since we got home - I'm really surprised!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 28, 2007)

Bless you. You're doing a really good thing for her. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

You are a great person taking her in! Are you sure you don't want to keep her? :stikpoke



I hope someone steps forward and can take the little sweetie.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Kathy (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh my :thud:!



How gorgeous is she!






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news - she has found a home who will begetting her spayed right away 

They come to pick her up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2007)

Great! I am so happy she found a great home!

I changed the title to resolved .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay!!

That was quickly! Good job.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2007)

:great: Yay Kathy!! 

(I try and avoid Craigslist, but of course I can't!) 

So glad you got that girl! 



sas


----------



## Michaela (Apr 30, 2007)

:happydance


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Job! :goodjob Well Done! :great:


----------

